# Waiting Is Hard



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

It is hard to wait and its the holidays where things can get crazy busy for people can you drop them a quick note just say Just checking in? Something simple no pressure, sometimes with holidays they like to wait till after them before transitioning so less stress on the adoptee.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I know. It's a group I volunteer with and have several friends who do various jobs. I guess I was hoping for a quick dog as I'm off for two weeks at Christmas and what a great time to bond and get the new dog used to things. It's most important to have the right dog, but it would have been fun to watch Tayla and XXX play when I'm home. I know how busy they are with not only working, Christmas and their rescue jobs. I may drop them a line just to get an update.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Know how your feel. Like the saying goes no news is good news, just wish that was the case when wanting to adopt a golden. I'm sure rescue groups have alot involved in finding a good home and its great what they do but its hard when we have to wait and you've been waiting longer than me. Wish there was more I could do but unfortunately waiting is not a option. I dont like being a pest either but if I dont hear anything then I start to worry. Ughhhh. Wish it was easier for both of us. Atleast a GR is worth it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I volunteer with a rescue here in Nashville and received this by email just tonight. The owner (a school teacher) is in Jacksonville, but that isn't much of a drive up I-4 and I-95:

(904) 881-9237


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope she is adopted or given to rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Do you think the GR RESCUE in Nashville will take her in??
What a Pretty Girl!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

There's a ton of interest in her from the SE U.S. The NE FL GRR will take her, and I've also seen 25 emails from individuals inquiring about her come through my rescue email account. I'll bet everything I have she'll be all cozy in a new home by Christmas


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Saw a sweet girl on our GR rescue site, but she was already spoken for. I'm glad she will have a home for Christmas. Much slower process than I thought. Most of the dogs posted on our rescue site are in the 8-12 year range. I'd gladly adopt one of them, but it defeats the purpose of having a play mate for Tayla. So we wait. I expected it to be slow up to the point of acceptance, but I guess there are no young dogs out there right now with our group.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Tayla is a beautiful golden. Hope she gets a playmate in time for Christmas!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

aundy28570 said:


> Tayla is a beautiful golden. Hope she gets a playmate in time for Christmas!!!


At this point I don't think that is likely, but as I have some parental issues taking up some of my time and thoughts, I'm not checking email 10 times a day, just 3 or 4. :doh:


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL, I can relate!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Saw a sweet girl on our GR rescue site, but she was already spoken for. I'm glad she will have a home for Christmas. Much slower process than I thought. Most of the dogs posted on our rescue site are in the 8-12 year range. I'd gladly adopt one of them, but it defeats the purpose of having a play mate for Tayla. So we wait. I expected it to be slow up to the point of acceptance, but I guess there are no young dogs out there right now with our group.


If they're like our rescue, there are dogs who never make it to the website. Just when you think 'I'm never getting a dog' your Inbox will chime and you'll fall in love ..


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We are going tomorrow to look at a 4 year old female Golden Retriever up for adoption. She was used a a breeder dog, adopted at an older age by an older couple, who for some reason I don't remember at this time, couldn't keep her. She is a blank slate as far as training goes. I'm told by her foster mom that she is loving, calm in the house and loves to play with other dogs. Her one bad point is that during play she likes to hump. I'm reading that that can be a socialization issue and the fact the she may not be familiar with play. I'm hoping she is going to work out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tayla's Mom*

Tayla's Mom

Let us know what she's like. I have a feeling she will be wonderful.
I would think there would be a way to break the humping behavior!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We have an incredible trainer who is working on her masters in canine behavior right now so she will be an invaluable asset for us as she was with Tayla.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We are going tomorrow to look at a 4 year old female Golden Retriever up for adoption.


Woo hoo!! I'll bet you're going to fall in love ...


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed that it works out for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you with the visit, hope it goes well and it works out for you.


----------

